# Calendar offer in the mail



## Camper6 (Oct 17, 2020)

I received this calendar in the mail today unsolicited.
It's a painting each month on paper that resembles canvas.
The cover one appealed to me.
They are supposed to be painted by disabled people using foot and mouth techniques.
I'm going to frame the one on the cover.  There are paintings for each month of the year.
They are asking $15.95.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 17, 2020)

If you didn’t order it, it’s yours and you can do whatever  you want with it without paying them anything. That’s true of any unsolicited item. Organizations want to “guilt “ people into donating.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 17, 2020)

I have received Christmas cards before by the same people.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> I have received Christmas cards before by the same people.


So have I, but not recently.


----------



## win231 (Oct 17, 2020)

They know you have no way of knowing who painted it & (much like the "Wounded Warrior Project" scam), they hope that warm & fuzzy feeling interferes with your thought process.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> They know you have no way of knowing who painted it & (much like the "Wounded Warrior Project" scam), they hope that warm & fuzzy feeling interferes with your thought process.


I'm fairly certain they had a photo and short bio about the artist/s on the back of each card or on the back of the calendar.


----------



## win231 (Oct 17, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I'm fairly certain they had a photo and short bio about the artist/s on the back of each card or on the back of the calendar.


They would need to have that - just as faith healers need people up on stage jumping out of their wheelchairs.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 17, 2020)

If this calendar is "supposedly" being offered by a Charity, you would be wise to research the charity before you send them money.  Around this time of year, the scams begin to increase substantially.  If you need a calendar, around here, the banks give them away for free.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 17, 2020)

I have a soft spot for artists of all kinds.  They make the world a bit brighter.
It's not a registered charity but I don't really care about that. They have their own art gallery in Toronto.  It's a business.
I like the calendar and I'm going to buy it. That's the way it is with art.  
With their literature they say that you are under no obligation to purchase it.
If I didn't like the art I wouldn't buy it.  

Although I never bought one I'm wondering if anyone still has one of those velvet paintings.
Remember those?


----------



## win231 (Oct 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I have a soft spot for artists of all kinds.  They make the world a bit brighter.
> It's not a registered charity but I don't really care about that. They have their own art gallery in Toronto.  It's a business.
> I like the calendar and I'm going to buy it. That's the way it is with art.
> With their literature they say that you are under no obligation to purchase it.
> ...


Agreed.  In fact, I was just about to post that if you like the calendar & you consider it worth the price, there's nothing wrong with paying for it, even though you don't have to.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I have a soft spot for artists of all kinds.  They make the world a bit brighter.
> It's not a registered charity but I don't really care about that. They have their own art gallery in Toronto.  It's a business.
> I like the calendar and I'm going to buy it. That's the way it is with art.
> With their literature they say that you are under no obligation to purchase it.
> ...


I totally remember velvet paintings. 

Haven't seen one since I was a kid.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I received this calendar in the mail today unsolicited.
> It's a painting each month on paper that resembles canvas.
> The cover one appealed to me.
> They are supposed to be painted by disabled people using foot and mouth techniques.
> ...


I added a , even though I find it in poor taste sending out calendars to unsuspecting people like they did.

There's a lot of hurting people right now, and many I know don't have extra money to spend on frivolous things, yet most that I know have such big hearts, I could see them purchase it, too, but that's no way for any charity to present themselves.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 17, 2020)

You can cross out your name and put R.T.S. Return To Sender on it and just put it in a mailbox or take it to the Post Office


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 18, 2020)

I give money to homeless people as well.
No questions asked or needed.
There but for the grace of God go I.

So what did you think of the painting I posted?
Not one comment on it.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I added a , even though I find it in poor taste sending out calendars to unsuspecting people like they did.
> 
> There's a lot of hurting people right now, and many I know don't have extra money to spend on frivolous things, yet most that I know have such big hearts, I could see them purchase it, too, but that's no way for any charity to present themselves.


It's all online to pay.  So you have to have a computer . My point. You can't be poor.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2020)

It isn't inexpensive to put together those calendars, so, I don't think this one is a scam.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 18, 2020)

Well I'm going to end up with framed art.  I'll send a picture when I get it done.

And I have been invited to the casino.  I always have good luck when I contribute to a cause of some sort.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 18, 2020)

My son bought a painting on velvet 20 years ago for his dorm room.  I like it, it's a very understated theme of a lone native American with a sad face riding his white horse amongst ghostly ruins.  I hung it up as well as his silk Godzilla poster which hangs above his old, tall Godzilla toy which I posed in the same way as the Godzilla in the poster.  Like @jerry old I agree Godzilla can't be that scary since he loves Tokyo so much.  The End.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 18, 2020)

you got one of them velvet pictures of elvis
i didn't like him on account of he made my girlfriend squall


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 18, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I received this calendar in the mail today unsolicited.
> It's a painting each month on paper that resembles canvas.
> The cover one appealed to me.
> They are supposed to be painted by disabled people using foot and mouth techniques.
> ...


The painting is very nice.


----------



## Jules (Oct 18, 2020)

It’s a very nice painting.  Is there one on the inside without writing.  

The $15.95 may be minor compared to the cost of a frame, if the picture is an unusual size.   There’s no reason you can’t have it just hanging as a calendar.  I


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 18, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> It's all online to pay.  So you have to have a computer . *My point. You can't be poor*.


I respectfully disagree with you.

Just because someone owns a computer, doesn't automatically mean people have monies to throwaway on needless things, _just because they own a computer._

Just because someone owns a car, doesn't automatically mean they can afford a home of their own, and just because someone owns a home, doesn't automatically mean they can afford to drive and own a car of their own, and just because someone can afford to take a taxi-cab, doesn't automatically mean they can afford 3-square meals a day.

I grew up in a home where my parents didn't have a $2 bill to their name the following day after payday, yet we still had a TV, a telephone, electricity, and natural gas flowing into our home so we could stay warm, however, had my parents been hit with an unexpected $16 charge or bill, A, an arrangement would have had to have been made in order for my parents to make pay that $16 charge/bill, or rather than not have food in the house 3-4 days prior to payday, we instead would have had to go without food in the house for 6-7 days.

That was my upbringing when I was young and growing, so I know all about having money, and not having money.


----------



## Bethea (Oct 18, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I received this calendar in the mail today unsolicited.
> It's a painting each month on paper that resembles canvas.
> The cover one appealed to me.
> They are supposed to be painted by disabled people using foot and mouth techniques.
> ...



I wouldn't feel comfortable giving them money for something I didn't order. My husband either keeps those kinds of things or gets rid of them.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 18, 2020)

Bethea said:


> I wouldn't feel comfortable giving them money for something I didn't order. My husband either keeps those kinds of things or gets rid of them.


I wouldn't feel comfortable using it without paying for it especially if I liked it and was going to frame it.
It's an offer.  With any contract there is an offer and an acceptance.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 18, 2020)

Jules said:


> It’s a very nice painting.  Is there one on the inside without writing.
> 
> The $15.95 may be minor compared to the cost of a frame, if the picture is an unusual size.   There’s no reason you can’t have it just hanging as a calendar.  I


The cost of the frame is minimal if you frame it yourself.
I'm going to trim off the writing. And then frame it.
There is only one inside that appeals to me. But they are smaller.  It's a desk calendar with each month with a picture .


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I respectfully disagree with you.
> 
> Just because someone owns a computer, doesn't automatically mean people have monies to throwaway on needless things, _just because they own a computer._
> 
> ...


By the time you buy a computer and a printer and pay for hookup, you better have a few dollars.
T.V. telephone are minimal in comparison to upkeep of a computer. Everyone has to pay for telephone, electricity and natural gas.
I grew up poor also.  A computer is a luxury unless you need it for work. It's not a necessity.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 19, 2020)

Here's the picture framed.

Hanging on my wall.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 19, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Here's the picture framed.
> 
> Hanging on my wall.
> 
> View attachment 129007


That turned out lovely.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 19, 2020)

Notice when you are framing a picture or painting always leave more room at the bottom than at the top. It just looks better.


----------



## Jules (Oct 19, 2020)

Worth every penny.  Looks great.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 20, 2020)

In Britain it is illegal to send non-solicited goods through the post. Just shows how many people try to gain money by playing on people's sentiments.
I buy all my calendars and cards from charities...ones I have chosen to support.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2020)

I still have the calendar they sent me last year.
I didn't use it so I didn't sent them anything.
I didn't like any of the art.
When I look around my apartment, I'm surrounded with art rendering of flowers.
All that art was purchased by my wife which I brought over with me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Notice when you are framing a picture or painting always leave more room at the bottom than at the top. It just looks better.


Beauty cannot be judged objectively, for what one person finds beautiful or admirable, may not appeal to another.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2020)

Keeripes.  I'm talking about framing a picture not painting it.


----------

